# bulk cable



## nate14 (Dec 23, 2014)

Looking to make some cables for my board and wondering where i can buy quality cable in bulk in canada. Also weighing options on which jacks to go with


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How much cable will you be ordering/buying?
Do you want "pancake" style plugs?
How many cables will you be making...quality plugs can get expensive.


----------



## nate14 (Dec 23, 2014)

greco said:


> How much cable will you be ordering/buying? Do you want "pancake" style plugs? How many cables will you be making...quality plugs can get expensive.





greco said:


> How much cable will you be ordering/buying? Do you want "pancake" style plugs? How many cables will you be making...quality plugs can get expensive.





greco said:


> How much cable will you be ordering/buying? Do you want "pancake" style plugs? How many cables will you be making...quality plugs can get expensive.


----------



## nate14 (Dec 23, 2014)

greco said:


> How much cable will you be ordering/buying? Do you want "pancake" style plugs? How many cables will you be making...quality plugs can get expensive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

......


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Responded to PM/Conversation


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

They're not in Canada, but Redco is still really tough to beat on price. Even with shipping they were better than most places I could find. Plus they had everything I needed, so I could make one order and be done with it. YMMV.

When I bought stuff to made up my cables, I went with the Redco branded pancakes ($1.95US/plug) and Mogami 2319 ($0.49US/foot). 

http://www.redco.com/Redco-Right-Angle-Flat-TS.html
http://www.redco.com/Mogami-W2319.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

georgemg said:


> They're not in Canada, but Redco is still really tough to beat on price. Even with shipping they were better than most places I could find. Plus they had everything I needed, so I could make one order and be done with it. YMMV.
> 
> When I bought stuff to made up my cables, I went with the Redco branded pancakes ($1.95US/plug) and Mogami 2319 ($0.49US/foot).
> 
> ...


Lots of excellent information here.
Obviously you did a a fair amount of research.

The Mogami 2524 at a cost of 0.84 USD/foot plus shipping also seems very reasonable.

Thanks for this.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Addison in Montreal has bulk Canare guitar cable:

https://addison-electronique.com/ca...__SID=S&___store=en&q=canare&___from_store=fr

The price is per meter.


----------



## nate14 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you for the replies everyone! helps alot!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nate14 said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone! helps alot!


Please let us know what you decide to order and from which supplier.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I usually get my bulk cable and plugs from: 

http://www.loudspeakers.ca

Fast, friendly, and they stock what they list.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

